# Large size silver cell



## PreciousMexpert (Apr 26, 2010)

Most of the silver cells that we talk about in this forum are the small ones like Junkman Jims cell 
http://www.americhem.biz/_amprep/silver_cell.htm
I came across this on the internet and I thought it would be a good thing if the experts could
give us a hand in trying to build something like this
For example how 
this is from Junkman Jims thread
1) container is 7"x7"x7"
2) spacing between the cathode and anode is about 3". 
3) electrolyte is 68% nitric acid saturated with 20 or so ounces of silver. 
4) 1.25 volts measured at the cathode and anode bars
5) 3 strips of stainless steel 1" x 4", .030" thick

If you can fill in the blank for the larger size system
1) size of container is________________________ 
2) spacing between the cathode and anode is about ________________________ 
3) electrolyte is 68% nitric acid saturated with 20 or so ounces of silver. ________________________ 
4) 1.25 volts measured at the cathode and anode bars________________________ 
5) 3 strips of stainless steel 1" x 4", .030" thick________________________ 

I have made places for those that are intrested in helping
Thanks very much


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 26, 2010)

PreciousMexpert,

No offense but, I don't think you're asking the right questions. Also, you're basing everything on the setup and operating conditions of Junkman Jim's cell which, to me, has some inherent problems. It's OK for playing around with small amounts but, if you're serious about this, you should go somewhat with the proven plans and operating conditions that have been around for 100 years. In the link you gave, there is not enough information given to even determine whether the cell is run vertically or horizontally. From the written description, it could be a horizontal cell but, in the photo, it looks awfully deep for that.

If you would search the forum and study those posts on the subject, I would think you will find adequate information to build a real silver cell. Here are some threads. I notice that you were involved in the last thread given:
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=6469&p=57264&hilit=moebius#p57264
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=732&hilit=thum
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3940&hilit=thum
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=5195&p=44424&hilit=thum#p44424

Some questions you should ask. How much silver do you want to refine each day? What is the purity of the impure silver going into the cell? Do you have adequate melting facilities to support a silver cell? And, most importantly, do you want a vertical cell (Moebius) or a horizontal cell (Thum). The vertical cell takes up less floor space but, with the horizontal Thum cell, it is generally easier to harvest the crystal. There are other pros and cons of both types. If your production is, say, only from 50 to 500 oz/day, I would probably go with the Thum cell. However, I may be biased in this, since I have built and run Thum cells for much of my working life and know exactly what makes them tick.


----------

